# Found ex-wife's old iPhone



## itsontherocks

Was cleaning things up around my place and I found a bunch of stuff. It was in a storage room that I didn't check for awhile. Had mostly old pics, letters and cards I kept. Anyway, my ex-wife's iPhone was also there. I didn't like what I found on it, but water under the bridge. Do I just throw it out or ship it back to her? Send it to my lawyer who handled the divorce? Rather not pay him anymore money. 

BTW, her true feelings about me to her Mom apparently would freeze hell over. Still hurts. Weird. It's amazing how a person can change history to have people feel sorry for them. Just wow.


----------



## frusdil

Just toss it.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Wipe it. Sell it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl

Get rid of it. You would have been better off to not go through it at this point.


----------



## Wolfman1968

Is there any need to keep it to counter a false narrative of hers? For example, if she tries to turn any kids/family/etc. against you, or sabotage you at work? (I don't know the specifics of your situation.) That's the only reason I can think of to keep it, or a least to keep a copy of her texts, etc. Otherwise, it's likely, as you say, water under the bridge.


----------



## itsontherocks

I am not sure if I can legally sell it, so I wiped it and then threw it in the garbage. It will go out when the trash men empty the garbage cans. Illogical move on my part.


----------



## Ynot

Elizabeth001 said:


> Wipe it. Sell it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are too kind. I would have just sold it. If she had really cared about any personal information on it, she would have taken it with her. How was the OP to know?

OP, you shouldn't have bothered. All it did was rip off the bandaid exposing old wounds.


----------



## NickyT

itsontherocks said:


> I am not sure if I can legally sell it, so I wiped it and then threw it in the garbage. It will go out when the trash men empty the garbage cans. Illogical move on my part.


Grab that out of the trash and donate it!!! Plenty of shelters need mobile phones. And why would you put all those toxins in a landfill?? At the very least recycle it!!!


----------



## LTCNurse

I just did the same thing...checked for emails in a separate folder that his automatically go into. It really IS opening an old wound, why do we do it I wonder?

There will always be two sides to a story and there is probably at least a little bit of truth to each side. In my opinion, it will never completely "not hurt". She was a huge part of your life, her Mother was a part of your life and it ended. I'm so sorry! We are human beings, not robots. I completely understand why her words hurt you.

Happiness awaits you if you look forward.:smile2:

P.S. Leave the phone in the trash


----------



## arbitrator

*Only if you feel that you might need it for future "insurance" in the event that she stays nasty, I'd simply download the info onto a disc and preserve it! 

Then wipe its memory clean and either sell it, donate it, or give it to some family member or friend who really needs one!*


----------



## SunCMars

Me?

I would have kept it.
Kept it charged.

Set it on the mantle, in sight of my spite for her.

Watched it at night.
As it chimed, buzzed and hummed.

Saying, telling me, I love another.
I have loved another, under thy nose.

Me, never allowing her eyed-phone to go swimming.
To evade the light, the light of day.
Never allowing it to be dirty water under The Bridge.

A bridge that joins The Good Earth and the Bad Muck that grew in her head.
That Muck that was in her nether region, it was fertilized by The POSOM.
Hereafter, her stink weed groweth and blossomed.

Her I phoned sin, will go under the bridge in the hell bound River Styx, she to her Hereafter.
That is what I am hereafter.

Just Sayin'
With a grin.


TRQ- being cued, he, by her side, The Host.


----------

